# The Spell (101 words)



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

Quiet aisles filled with shadows, the rustle of paper fills the air, the whispered words of books about the day's events. Suddenly the shadows leap back, silence rules, a light has entered their domain. Foot steps here and there, the light bobbing without purpose. Suddenly it stops, there is the sound of a book leaving it's shelf. The sharp snap of pages being turned echoes back from looming shelves. The thump of covers closing then the light is gone with the creak of a door. Once again the whispers fill the air. What had the man wanted with Easy Frog Spells?


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Nov 13, 2016)

Cool little piece wish it were longer though.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

CrimsonAngel223 said:


> Cool little piece wish it were longer though.



It could maybe do with a little more... atmosphere? Or at least more... just not sure where or how to add it without bogging the rhythm down.


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

the end made me smile and as a piece of humour it never delivered but the story was well constructed and used the descriptive words with economy that deivered a short piece with a beginning,middle and end....room101 reject..it was to good for that


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

escorial said:


> the end made me smile and as a piece of humour it never delivered but the story was well constructed and used the descriptive words with economy that deivered a short piece with a beginning,middle and end....room101 reject..it was to good for that



Thanks! I was going for subtle humour, but may have gone to subtle? lol What is room Room101?


----------



## escorial (Nov 13, 2016)

room 101 is from the novel 1984 but i was taking the uk programme that was called room 101 and guest brought along anything that they found annoying and wanted the host and the audience to agree to bin it in room 101....just the number of words was the connection..


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

Oooooohhhhhh...... You learn something every day! And thank you for thinking it to good to bin!  lol


----------



## Ethan (Dec 1, 2016)

This reminds me of a prank we used to play in elevators, one of us would say something really provocative, just as we exited like "Well what are we going to do with the body"? this works really well as aq flash fiction piece and leaves the reader with an unanswered question....just what DID he want, with Easy Frog spells?.....I loved it !


----------



## Lincoln (Dec 7, 2016)

It was neat.  It had a nice atmosphere.  So the books are talking to each other?  I think the only part that could have been improved was the end line.  Easy frog spells isn't that funny.


----------



## The Fantastical (Dec 8, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> It was neat.  It had a nice atmosphere.  So the books are talking to each other?  I think the only part that could have been improved was the end line.  Easy frog spells isn't that funny.




It was meant to be very Library-esk , from the Discworld, with all the books being "alive" from the magic. 

Maybe there could have been a better book.. but I thought the question behind it was funny, even thought he title itself wasn't THAT funny..


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 10, 2016)

It was a great build up but the climax didn't quite do it for me.

Just my two cents though! Write on!


----------



## Kusinjo (Mar 30, 2017)

I got it! It was one of those, I'm walking into a room and looking around. The plate on the door says "Humour" but everyone is out to lunch. You turn, and look there. You turn and look over there. Nothing. Oh, but wait! Aha! I see what you did there! And I chuckled with the voice of my mouth and not just in my mind, so WIN!


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 30, 2017)

Kusinjo said:


> I got it! It was one of those, I'm walking into a room and looking around. The plate on the door says "Humour" but everyone is out to lunch. You turn, and look there. You turn and look over there. Nothing. Oh, but wait! Aha! I see what you did there! And I chuckled with the voice of my mouth and not just in my mind, so WIN!



lol Thank you! The risk with writing subtle humour, not everyone will get it, but then someone does and it is just wonderful


----------



## Pyromanic (Apr 18, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> the whispered words of books about the days events.



Um, small nitpick, it should be the day's events, because you are referring to the events of the day.
otherwise it's a smooth read. I like this piece as a short or prose poem. . . .


----------



## The Fantastical (Apr 19, 2017)

Pyromanic said:


> Um, small nitpick, it should be the day's events, because you are referring to the events of the day.
> otherwise it's a smooth read. I like this piece as a short or prose poem. . . .



Good spot! Thank you!  It is written in a form of flash fiction called a Drabble. Which is a written prose peace that is exactly 100 words long. But I write in a very poetical style.


----------

